# Congradulations are in order!!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh already beat me to it on MBT's forum, but I figured I'd post it here as well.

Jerry West, Austin Dixon, Richard Adams Sr. (aka big Rich, aka my dad I think), and Nathan Hoatland all completed their Instructor Qualification program this week and are now NAUI Instructors. These guys worked long and hard for several months doing anything and everything that was asked of them. They all went above and beyond, and have earned every bit of what they completed today. Congradulations guys. If you see these guys out, buy them a beer. They earned it.

Rich


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats guys! Anyone that knows these guys, they have worked there arses off. Hats off to ya:clap


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Way to go guys


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats you guys!



Jerry, I know when you went out with us last winter you were thinking hard about it. It is great to hear for all of you.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks Rich.As you know, this has beena life long goal for me. I even quit my day job for it, so it has come with a special satisfaction (sort oflikepeeing in your wetsuit on a cold day, but warmer and more enduring):letsdrink

I'm gratefull to everyone that helped, pushed and encouragedus-- Jim, Fritz, and all you instructors -- Josh, Cathy, Paul and of course you. As I said, over on the MBTforum, we couldn't have done it without you, and you all gave us something different (and thank goodnessfor broad-spectrum antibiotics). 

Oh and BTW, we haven't gotten the DNA results back so I can't prove you're really my son, but I will tell you this. If I could pick any son in the world -- it would be you. I love you and am very proud of you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

First, congrats to all of you guys!!!!! :toast :clap

And Rich x 2, coll to see such a great father son relationship man!:toast


----------

